
Ask HN: What is your Work From Home setup - magneticz
Since the pandemic started, I am working from home 100% (like a lot of others). Initially, I just created ad-hoc work place, with table and chair I have at home.<p>Now I want to make a proper WFH setup, thinking about furniture, monitor holders, laptop stand, keyboard, mouse etc.<p>What is your favorite (home or office) setup, what are essential things for your productivity and what are nice to have?
======
sethammons
CloudNine Mechanical Keyboard - Very similar to Microsoft Ergo 4000. Ultrawide
monitor. USB webcam. USB switch to switch between sending peripherals to my
personal desktop or my work laptop. Wacom tablet. Electric standing desk with
4 programmable heights. Dedicated room for home office with lots of windows
looking over a lake. Lots of green and blue in my vision until I have to pull
the shades later in the day.

~~~
zkirill
Which standing desk do you have?

~~~
sethammons
Wish I could tell you. There are no brand markings on it and I don't see
anything about it in my inbox or my amazon order history. Odd. It was just the
frame, so I had to order a top separately. I looked for one that could go as
low as possible, and I found one that would go to 24 inches. When sitting, I
want the keyboard as close to my lap height as possible.

------
zkirill
My work from home and work on the road setup is a yoga mat. I found that my
shoulder and back health were severely degrading after years of sitting and
despite daily physical exercise, and this was the only solution that reversed
that pattern for me.

------
giantg2
I have a desk with a personal desktop and a basic computer chair. I can put my
laptop on top of the keyboard when sitting or put it on top of my desktop
tower to stand. I have an antifatige mat for standing since the floor is not
carpet.

I think a dual monitor setup could be the only thing that would improve my
setup. I haven't gotten around to setting up my desktop monitor to work with
the laptop.

------
tstegart
Here's one law professor's setup. I thought the telepromter was a nice touch
if you have to do a lot of presentations. [https://reason.com/2020/05/24/my-
new-eight-monitor-display/](https://reason.com/2020/05/24/my-new-eight-
monitor-display/)

~~~
magneticz
that's one hell of a setup

------
ivylee
I wrote about my favorite setups at [https://bestwfh.com/best-work-from-home-
setups/](https://bestwfh.com/best-work-from-home-setups/). It was quite an
interesting journey of discovery.

~~~
magneticz
wow, there are already platforms that cover this topic. Cool, thanks for
posting it

------
p1esk
_what are essential things for your productivity_

Interesting problems to solve.

~~~
babygoat
How does WFH factor into that?

~~~
p1esk
I was already WFH, so as far as the setup nothing has changed.

I worked with several very productive people, and not one of them cared about
workplace setups. I remember I asked my boss (the founder of a company which
later got sold for half a billion) why doesn't he get an external monitor, and
he said alt-tab works good enough for him. All he needed was his laptop and a
place to sit. He seemed to be equally comfortable working at home, in the
office, or on the plane.

If I'm interested in what I'm doing I will be productive. If not, no setup
will help.

~~~
magneticz
You've got a valid point, you need to have an interest, to be productive. But
there is nothing bad imho, in making life easier, ride more pleasant in the
process, and if better home or work office setup makes it so, then why not.

If you are working from home already, I guess you already have some kind of
setup, that you have developed over the years, I am genuinely interested in
that (maybe i can find something interesting for me)

~~~
p1esk
Sure, I've spent a lot of time and money on my setup, but at the end I realize
that it does not make much difference - even in terms of enjoyment. You get
used to whatever you have.

I got Uplift bamboo desk, Leap chair, and two PG27UQ monitors. MX Keys
keyboard and MX Master 3 mouse. HD 600 headphones. Brio 4k webcam.

But sometimes I take my macbook to a library, and I'm just as comfortable
working there without any of those things I have at home.

